# Please come and get them (free plants 4 p/u)



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Did a trim on the 150 gallon today and have these for free. Sunday pickup.

Bag of various small crypts:30 plants or so.
Bacopa Carolinina: 12 stems around 12-16 in
red rubin sword: 1 medium sized (will get huge FYI)
Bag full of Val "Giganta" or someting like that tons of plants
Hygro Agustofolia: 1 stem

May have more stuff when I do my high tech tank. That will be tomorrow.

PM me if interested I am in Hurst.

Thanks for looking 
Jackson


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants pending...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

All gone


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for all thing 
when I finish plant them i ll update some picture


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hope you enjoy them. As I said I will have tons more in a month or so... Maybe sooner just depends on when I trim my High Tech tank.


----------



## calvk (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello there!
I m new to this forum and have recently moved to Dallas for school. I am setting up a new 10 gallon and was hoping I could use some of the moss that you plan to shave off? 

Please let me know if you have more in the coming months. Appreciate it!
James


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I always post plants when I have them to give away. I will post a new thread when I have stuff available.


----------

